# Parkinson's and Electronic Recliner--Help!



## Jan (Apr 11, 2007)

My husband has Parkinson's Disease and his mobility has gotten really bad.
I always need to help him out of chairs and to get in and out of bed.  I was thinking maybe an electric recliner chair may  really help him as well as me (all the lifting is taking a toll on my body).  Does anyone have one or know of somebody that has one?  Any advice is greatly appreciated.  Thanks.......Jan


----------



## labguides (Apr 11, 2007)

We bought the recliners that tilt upwards for my in-laws. They liked that feature.  A friend bought one for her mother, who is itty bitty, and the chair threw her mother out of the chair.


----------



## CarolF (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Jan   

The electric recliners work very well.  Make sure the controls are easily accessible and easy to use on whatever model you choose.  These chairs are often quite large so make sure you measure the chair in all positions to ensure it will fit where you want it to be placed at home (bearing in mind it needs to have an electricity supply nearby).  Avoid running a cable across the floor because they can be tripping hazards.  If you are able to organise it, get your husband to try one in the store before you buy.

A "pole" that he can grab onto (attached to the side of the bed) can help him manoeuvre himself in an out of bed.  In Australia we have Community Health Services and they are able to fit such accessories, you may have an equivalent service. It is useful to consult an "Occupational Therapist" who can assess your husbands level of ability/disability and recommend aids and services available to you both.  If this is not possible, you may find a local Nursing Home who would be happy for you to talk to some of their staff about the best way to assist Parkinson sufferers.

I have heard that using satin sheets on the bed together with satin pyjamas provides a bit more slip for people to move themselves in bed or for their carers to help them move.

I'm sorry I can't help with regards to locating a chair.  It is so very important for you to look after yourself, make an appointment to see a physiotherapist and get instructions on how to lift people safely (safely for you and him).

Hope this helps.  

Good luck Jan, I know that it is not an easy job (physically and emotionally).


----------



## laxmom (Apr 12, 2007)

My Father in law has parkinsons; has for 20 years.  He is now confined to a wheelchair but can get in and out of it, with help, and into his electric recliner.  It works very well.


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 12, 2007)

My father (who had Parkinson's for 19 years) had one of those recliners...the kind takes you from an upright position and puts you back there.  It was really the only thing he could use after awhile...in fact, he started sleeping in it which wasn't a good thing because then his muscles atrophied and he could no longer lay flat.  However, if used properly, this kind of chair is an amazing thing for people with this disease and others with limited mobility.  It is worth the expense.

Sharon


----------



## Ollie Thurman (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Jan-

I'm sorry to hear of your husband's Parkinsons diagnosis.  I think you are on the right path thinking about an electric lift chair.
You can start looking for an electric lift chair at a larger furniture store...can't speak to the quality.  Another place to look is in the Yellow Pages under Durable Medical Equipment(DME) which I would recommend first.  If he has Medicare, I believe you can ask the DME company to bill Medicare for the motor...you would have to pay for the chair.

Has anyone taught you proper body mechanics for transferring a Parkinsons patient?  Due to the tremors/rigidity it can be quite challenging at times.  If your husband is homebound at this time, request a home care eval from a physical therapist...his MD can call in a community referral.

I hope this helps.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 15, 2007)

My FIL had a degenerative muscle disease and in his last years he was thinking about getting one of those chairs that give an extra "push" when the sitter is getting up. I think the seat actually pushes up on your behind. It serves a different purpose than a recliner. I'm not sure if you know about this kind of chair or if it's something that could be useful to you. (My FIL never did get one, so I've never seen one in action.) 

Places that sell durable medical goods are often happy to send someone to your home to assess your situation and recommend products that would make your life easier. An OT assessment is a great idea, too. 

Good luck!


----------



## cindi (Apr 15, 2007)

My brother had one for awhile. He really liked it. He got it from a business called Home Health Care. It is associated with the hospital.

I second the suggestion to get advice/suggestions from a home health care professional or a physical therapist. There are a lot of items available now for people who have mobility problems.

In addition, a hospital social worker is a valuable source of information on help available.


----------



## Jan (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone!  I will do as ya'll suggested!  Never thought of a home health care for advice on that.  To compound our problems our house is on three levels (pilings-beach house) and we have it for sale.  These steps are becoming impossible.  The real estate market is dead here on the Gulf Coast and I am just needing some easy solutions.  I appreciate all you Tuggers!
            Jan


----------

